# Hello and thanks to www.ttspares.com in the UK



## phorley (Jun 24, 2008)

Hello,

I have just registered on TT- Forum and own a 1999 Audi TT in A1 condition in Sydney Australia.

Jut recently I ordered an OEM spoiler and twin valance from www.ttspares in the United Kingdom because it was impossible to locate one in Australia.

Both the products and delivery was first class and would highly recomend using this company for local or especially overseas deliveries because they use Fedex, therefore door to door service with online tracking for that piece of mind.

Thanks TT spares

Regards

Paul H


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

phorley said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have just registered on TT- Forum and own a 1999 Audi TT in A1 condition in Sydney Australia.
> 
> ...


That's www.TTspares.com Our very own Jay.


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome Paul

I am glad you are happy with your order and service

All the Best

Jay


----------



## oO TTLee Oo (May 26, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

